# My Ferry Link



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

I have booked an 1150 crossing to Calais with My Ferry Link, but might want to go a bit earlier. As I don't have a flexible ticket, is it best ( I mean cheapest!) to try and sort it out by phone or online in advance, or just turn up at the port and hope not to be stung too much?

Also, I understand there's a final decision about their continued existence later this month. Does anyone know how long a negative result will take to become effective? I have a return crossing for mid-June.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I know nothng about the procedures, but the running thread about their future, whether it be short or long, is here http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/32...-appeal-fails-future-doubt-2.html#post1372849


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks bognormike.

Hopefully someone who knows the ropes with changing departure times will turn up soon.

I'll have a read of that thread. I saw some stuff a while ago, but haven't been keeping up until the last week or so.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just turn up and ask at check in.

In my experience the ferry operators will ilet you on an earlier ferry ( no more than 2 hours early) if there is free space.

If they have space and let you on that means they will have your "old" slot to sell to a late arrival should they get one. Sensible business practice. 

Andy


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Andy. I agree about the sense of it from their perspective, but wasn't sure if they'd be hard-line considering they make an additional charge for flexible tickets.

Still, if it's only a couple of hours, rather than days, I'll give it a go.


----------

